# [SOLVED] Cups printing problems

## Gabriel_Blake

I have a Canon iP4200 printer. I've installed cups along with gutenprint drivers. I use the printer at home so I set everything to make it available only locally. The problem is that I all the documents I want to print show up on the job list as "stopped". I can't print anything  :Sad: 

I think the problem is with setting the right device-uri in the printers.conf file... but I don't know how  :Sad:  I couldn't find any useful info on how to set device-uri.  Can you help me out ?? 

lsusb

```

Bus 002 Device 005: ID 04a9:10a2 Canon, Inc. 

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 058f:6362 Alcor Micro Corp. 

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 003 Device 003: ID 062a:0001 Creative Labs Notebook Optical Mouse

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:c30e Logitech, Inc. 

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

```

printers.conf

```

<Printer canon>

Info Canon iP4200

Location Home

DeviceURI usb://Canon/iP4200

State Idle

StateTime 1205608473

Accepting Yes

Shared Yes

JobSheets none none

QuotaPeriod 0

PageLimit 0

KLimit 0

OpPolicy default

ErrorPolicy stop-printer

</Printer>

```

cupsd.conf

```

LogLevel info

SystemGroup lpadmin

# Only listen for connections from the local machine.

Listen localhost:631

Listen /var/run/cups/cups.sock

# Show shared printers on the local network.

Browsing Off

BrowseOrder allow,deny

BrowseAllow @LOCAL

DefaultAuthType Basic

<Location />

  # Restrict access to the server...

  Order allow,deny

  Allow 127.0.0.1

</Location>

<Location /admin>

  Encryption Required

  Order allow,deny

  Allow 127.0.0.1

  Deny all

</Location>

<Location /admin/conf>

  AuthType Basic

  Require user @SYSTEM

  Order allow,deny

  Allow 127.0.0.1

</Location>

<Policy default>

  <Limit Send-Document Send-URI Hold-Job Release-Job Restart-Job Purge-Jobs Set-Job-Attributes Create-Job-Subscription Renew-Subscription Cancel-Subscription Get-Notifications Reprocess-Job Cancel-Current-Job Suspend-Current-Job Resume-Job CUPS-Move-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit Pause-Printer Resume-Printer Set-Printer-Attributes Enable-Printer Disable-Printer Pause-Printer-After-Current-Job Hold-New-Jobs Release-Held-New-Jobs Deactivate-Printer Activate-Printer Restart-Printer Shutdown-Printer Startup-Printer Promote-Job Schedule-Job-After CUPS-Add-Printer CUPS-Delete-Printer CUPS-Add-Class CUPS-Delete-Class CUPS-Accept-Jobs CUPS-Reject-Jobs CUPS-Set-Default>

    AuthType Basic

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit Cancel-Job CUPS-Authenticate-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit All>

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

</Policy>

```

Last edited by Gabriel_Blake on Thu May 01, 2008 9:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## comprookie2000

When you went to http://localhost:631/ and configured the printer and selected USB Printer #1 did the printer show up? The printer name should automatically be appended to the device name. (from the doc's) If cups is not seeing the printer it is something else.

----------

## Gabriel_Blake

The printer shows up in cups properly. It's device-uri is: "usb://Canon/iP4200". but I think that's wrong because it doesn't seen to communicate with the printer. That's only a hunch. I'm not sure what's wrong  :Sad:  I just couldn't find anything that would tell me that "usb://Canon/iP4200" refers to my printer on "Bus 002 Device 005". I just don't understand this config :/

----------

## comprookie2000

I would go back to localhost:631 and try and put a check in every box and see if that helps and then you could go from there.

http://localhost:631/admin

----------

## Gabriel_Blake

Didn't help at all  :Sad:  Any other ideas ??

----------

## comprookie2000

This may help;

http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-iP4200_PIXMA

----------

## wyvern5

The howto on setting up a ip4500 in a chroot may be helpful. You can ignore the chroot stuff if you're running 32bit. http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Canon_Pixma_ip4500_using_Canon_32bit_drivers_on_AMD64

----------

## OldTango

 *Gabriel_Blake wrote:*   

> I have a Canon iP4200 printer. I've installed cups along with gutenprint drivers. I use the printer at home so I set everything to make it available only locally. The problem is that I all the documents I want to print show up on the job list as "stopped". I can't print anything 
> 
> 

 I began having this exact same problem after a recent update to cups.  Before the update my epson 24pin (supported linux printer, like forever) had been working for months without any problems.  After the update every job sent to the printer is stopped.  I tried to delete and reinstall the printer which doesn't solve the problem at all.  When trying to print a test page all I get is garbage and a load of wasted continuous feed paper.  It seems like the default config is getting more cryptic and making less sense all the time.

My cups.conf

```
# Show troubleshooting information in error_log.

LogLevel debug

SystemGroup lpadmin

Port 631

Listen *:631

Listen /var/run/cups/cups.sock

Browsing On

BrowseOrder allow,deny

BrowseAllow @LOCAL

BrowseAddress @LOCAL

DefaultAuthType Basic

<Location />

  Order allow,deny

  Allow @LOCAL

  Allow localhost

  Allow 192.168.0.*

</Location>

<Location /admin>

  Encryption Required

  Order allow,deny

  Allow @LOCAL

  Allow localhost

  Allow 192.168.0.*

</Location>

<Location /admin/conf>

  AuthType Basic

  Require user @SYSTEM

  Order allow,deny

  Allow @LOCAL

</Location>

<Policy default>

  <Limit Send-Document Send-URI Hold-Job Release-Job Restart-Job Purge-Jobs Set-Job-Attributes Create-Job-Subscription Renew-Subscription Cancel-Subscription Get-Notifications Reprocess-Job Cancel-Current-Job Suspend-Current-Job Resume-Job CUPS-Move-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit Pause-Printer Resume-Printer Set-Printer-Attributes Enable-Printer Disable-Printer Pause-Printer-After-Current-Job Hold-New-Jobs Release-Held-New-Jobs Deactivate-Printer Activate-Printer Restart-Printer Shutdown-Printer Startup-Printer Promote-Job Schedule-Job-After CUPS-Add-Printer CUPS-Delete-Printer CUPS-Add-Class CUPS-Delete-Class CUPS-Accept-Jobs CUPS-Reject-Jobs CUPS-Set-Default>

    AuthType Basic

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit CUPS-Authenticate-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit All>

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

</Policy>
```

The Gentoo printing guide seems to be out of date with this config file format as does the Wiki.

What is @LOCAL, @SYSTEM, @OWNER, mean or refer to, and is all this stuff in cups.conf necessary for a simple print server or local printer.

TIA

----------

## Gabriel_Blake

MAN... Am I stupid or what  :Razz: 

I use eix to search for packages in portage. I knew that guttenprint drivers work perfectly with my printer, but I couldn't find them in portage BECAUSE I didn't know I should use "update-eix"  :Very Happy:  I was trying to install the drivers from the downloaded rpm package but without success. 

Everything works fine now. 

Now I can officially say: Canon PIXMA iP4200 works perfectly with cups and guttenprint  :Smile: 

----------

